# "Process piping" Vs. water distribution or service?



## steveray (May 17, 2016)

I have a new industrial building wanting to use PE pipe for their deionized water system. I cant find any standard of manufacture on the piping...Table 605.4 deals with water distribution and there is no PE allowed. In 605.3, for water service, it would have to meet ASTM D2239 or 2737. Is there a code path to allow this? As long as there is backflow between the potable and "process" side, I don't see why not, but I would like a little more of a backup than that...Thanks!


----------



## JBI (May 17, 2016)

Try the Mechanical Code. The specific 'process' or application will determine the appropriate chapter (for example Chapter 12 does include some PE products). The scope of the Plumbing Code and definition of 'plumbing' tells me you're in the wrong book.


----------



## steveray (May 17, 2016)

Not really hydronic...more like lab piping....


----------



## JBI (May 17, 2016)

But also not 'plumbing'...


----------



## steveray (May 17, 2016)

Which bolsters my argument of "should I even care?" as long as the potable water is protected...It does run to some sinks and equipment so it is plumbing, just separate from the normal building components..


----------



## JBI (May 17, 2016)

*PLUMBING. *The practice, materials and fixtures utilized in the installation, maintenance, extension and alteration of all piping, fixtures, plumbing appliances and plumbing appurtenances, within or adjacent to any structure,* in connection with sanitary drainage or storm drainage facilities; venting systems; and public or private water supply systems.* _(emphasis added)_


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 18, 2016)

Deionized water is more corrosive than tap water.  PE might have the best resistance to this.


----------



## skipharper (May 24, 2016)

The difference is the PE is not rated for hot water which is why it is not in the distribution tables.


----------



## steveray (May 24, 2016)

Thanks all! I think I am there....


----------

